# My female rat show and tell. lol.



## Proud_Rat_Owner880669 (Dec 31, 2011)

This is Journey my 8 month old rat. You probably cant tell by the picture but she has a cream head and shoulders with two cream dots on her back with dark red eyes. By my discription can anyone give me an idea what her markings are called?

I will be putting up pictures of my four week old rat when I get it.


----------



## Proud_Rat_Owner880669 (Dec 31, 2011)

This is my 4 week old female rat, She doesn't have a name yet. I was thinking possible names could be, Altis (From a story I am in the middle of writing), Flower, Whoopie or Tosca. Which do you guys think? If anyone has any better ideas I am willing to consider them.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Of the names you give, I prefer Flower, myself. As an opera lover, I'd like to vote for Tosca, but she doesn't look temperamental enough for that name. Although if you did want an operatic name, Mimi, Butterfly, or Gilda might suit her.


----------



## Proud_Rat_Owner880669 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I said Flower, Tosca and Whoopie due to Meerkat Manor. But I will think about the names you said.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

From the list you gave, I'd vote for Flower too, for the little girl. Journey - I can't really tell from the picture, but from your description she sounds like a hooded rat. Others with better color experience will chime in, I'm sure.


----------



## Proud_Rat_Owner880669 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Carrie


----------



## Axelmyrat (Dec 5, 2010)

The cream coloring is called "hooded" as far as I know, and the second little ratty looks to be a dumbo. So cute!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooded is a type of marking/pattern, not a color.


----------



## Proud_Rat_Owner880669 (Dec 31, 2011)

I was looking at some peoples posting comments and under the nicknames they have pictures how do you get those?


----------



## hellostevie (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like a Hooded Fawn to me. They both look so cute! I kinda like Altis. It's very original.


----------



## Proud_Rat_Owner880669 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I have named her Altis after the name in my book


----------

